# Best CC army for 6th?



## Drinkgasoline (Apr 9, 2012)

What do you guys think is the most powerful army in assault with 6th edition?

And what is the most poweful single CC unit in 6th edition?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm gonna say Nids, but with Daemons coming a close second. 
Not only are Hormagaunts beasts (literally, lol), but they Rage if outside synapse essentially, so for troops that's pretty lethal. And that's before I get to FMCs, the resurrection of Nidzilla (a bit anyway), and the introduction of Hull Points means they can glance to death any transports pretty much.
Daemons are nasty for similar reasons, except they get arguably better HQs (except against GKs).

The best CC unit? Hard to say really as it depends on the circumstances. I would say the Horms again purely for cheapness and the number of attacks put out. However, as a fast moving and flexible assault unit, I'd probably say a maxed out Nob Biker squad.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

For the point cost, and in mass quantities, I think that Battle Conclaves/Inquisitorial Henchmen made up of Death Cult Assassins and Crusaders are the best CC units in the game. However, they have no shooting capability and are usually limited in number by HQ. If two armies agreed to completely forgo the shooting phase, I believe a Gk army with Coteaz and squads of DCA/Crusaders with an allied SoB Jacobus with DCA would probably beat most.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Best CC army? Orks Orks Orks! Just because they can still assault out of their trukks or having the giant mobs of 30 boyz. Then they have the PK nob to help them with vehicles/termies/whatever. They are also T4 instead of T3 so they don't lose as many to overwatch.

The Best CC unit i would say would still be ghazzy during his waaagh with the unit of meganobz that have cybork (from grotsnik).

The best for points efficiency would probably be ork boyz again because of the bucket of dice that they can throw at anything for so cheap.


----------



## akahdrin (Jul 12, 2012)

Agreed with hormagaunts for cheapness and nob bikers fully kitted out.

Don't forget those nob bikers get 3 str 5 shots a piece on the way in that they get to reroll misses on on top of being close combat monsters.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Paladins with a GM and Libby?

They can pretty much munch all of the above without loss at lot of the time.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

True, but they are very point heavy and can all die easily under a single blast. That's a lot of eggs (points) to be putting in one basket.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

akahdrin said:


> Agreed with hormagaunts for cheapness and nob bikers fully kitted out.
> 
> Don't forget those nob bikers get 3 str 5 shots a piece on the way in that they get to reroll misses on on top of being close combat monsters.


Also all Nobz (except flash gitz and meganobz) are Characters, including Warbiker Nobz
Meaning if the one with the special weapon gets hit you can try a "Look out, sir!" (Or in the Orks case a "Oi, leggo'a me!")

Also, all their results of 6 to hit in shooting (in other words, half their hits) and assault get assigned by the ork player.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> True, but they are very point heavy and can all die easily under a single blast. That's a lot of eggs (points) to be putting in one basket.


Large Blast = 125mm

Paladin base = 40mm with 25mm between so if your in a line then really only 3 or 4 can be under a large blast.
So stay dispersed while I advance and then concentrate once I get too close for them to risk the scatter.

It surely is all eggs in one basket, but boy what a basket! 
It's certainly a powerful unit, just not necessarily a wise one.


----------



## Drinkgasoline (Apr 9, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Paladins with a GM and Libby?
> 
> They can pretty much munch all of the above without loss at lot of the time.


Except they can't get through other 2+ savers, unless you equip most of them with hammers


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

welp, my vote is for twc. 5 with 2 ss/ 1 th, all for about 340 points....the ability to move 12, assault 2d6 with rerolls, ignoring terrain, 5 str 10 ap2 thammer hits, 5 rending attacks each, 4 wounds at 3++ infront to block big hits (I dumped 6 plasma cannons and 4 plasma gun shots into them for 2 rounds, they only took 1 wound) and now they can climb walls in 6th. The tank shocking thing that chased them away with 5th no longer works because you can rally with an enemy within 6' now....Just....blown away with how effective they are. They got nothing but buffs with 6th ed.

cc army though? daemons if you can look past the blaring weaknesses of the codex, but more rounded army probably nids.


----------



## Danger Close (Apr 9, 2012)

it's all about a maxed out unit of Ogryns
41 Strength 6 attacks at iniative 3 can bring down pretty much anything. Not to mention they have three wounds a piece, toughness 5 and FNP 
Only problem is is that costs almost 300 points


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Ogryns have FNP!?!?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Drinkgasoline said:


> Except they can't get through other 2+ savers, unless you equip most of them with hammers


What can these days?


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

CattleBruiser said:


> Ogryns have FNP!?!?


No. Danger needs to take a second look at his codex. Another problem with Ogryns is their 5+ save, and their inability to mount a large unit in a transport. That means slogging it and getting shot at every turn because Ogryns are a huge target.


----------



## Drinkgasoline (Apr 9, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> What can these days?



Thunder hammer terminators


----------



## rabidsnail12 (Dec 7, 2011)

Orks!
I have always loved my orks and i love dropping 180 boys on the field and just foot slogging it all the way 
if a squad of thirty slugga boys gets the charge on you that is like 120 strength 4 attacks
and thats all for 180 points!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The loss of Initiative bonus on Furious Charge really fucked over the Orks though. Now you;re pretty much always going to hit last in CC. Nothing sucks worse than charging someone, getting shot up in overwatrch, getting chopped to pieces in the first couple steps of the assault, and only THEN getting to attack with whatever handfull of boyz are still alive.

Makes me wonder if given the new vehicle rules you;re going to see Trukk squads go away replaced by big sloggy foot mobs


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't the orks normally go last anyway? because most opponents are space marines which are I4, and other assault xenos like eldar/DE/nids are I5.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Galahad said:


> The loss of Initiative bonus on Furious Charge really fucked over the Orks though. Now you;re pretty much always going to hit last in CC. Nothing sucks worse than charging someone, getting shot up in overwatrch, getting chopped to pieces in the first couple steps of the assault, and only THEN getting to attack with whatever handfull of boyz are still alive.


To be honest, I don't think that I3 did lots for Orks. You now go before Guardsmen instead of simultaneously, but then again they're Guardsmen, you rip and tear them anyway (especially as you can call a challenge that you're almost certain to win, and if he declines he loses three attacks and potentially his Ld 8). You still go after Marines, you go after Nids and after all Eldar... you go simultaneously with Tau, which isn't an issue because they'll kill one dude if they're lucky.

I think it only actually matters when you fight other Orks, which is an interesting fight - Shoota Boyz get horrendous Overwatch and strike simultaneously with the Sluggas charging them, so it's rare you won't prefer Shoota Boyz over their CC brethren.

This is all assuming you're not charging through cover anyway, which you'll probably do quite a few times against a good opponent.

Also, Overwatch actually has a pretty minimal effect. It's not for weakening your charge, because it doesn't kill enough to do so - moreover, it's about stopping your charge completely by killing the one or two Orks closest to the firing unit and hopefully leaving them out of range.

Midnight


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I was thinking more along the lines of nobz and the like. The hardcore assaulters in the ork army. Being able to strike at the same time as marines with those expensive nobs was handy


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Fair point, but against your standard unit of Space Marines, you'll be hit 5 times, wounded 2.5, save 1/3 of that on Cybork and 1/3 of that on Feel No Pain, so you'll lose perhaps one Nob if you're unlucky. Counter-Attack means you're likely to lose one, maybe two, granted, but apart from that Nobz have the resilience to see them through, in my opinion.

Midnight


----------



## rabidsnail12 (Dec 7, 2011)

I really dont have many problems with what sixth did for my orks
I love snap shots and over watch - you assault me you better beleive that whole squad is shooting you and with 30 or more shots ill get some six's 

I never expect my orks to go first so the loss to furious charge not a biggie
and i still stand by that 30 boys are boss in combat
Points wise you cant compare to a six point model that will get 4 strength 4 attacks on the charge who is also toughness 4
Yea some will die to overwatch and going last but who cares they are orks thats what they do! thats why you take 30 boys so your squad can sustain some losses!
Oh and over 12 models they are fearless.... and no retreats are out!!!


----------

